# How to get rid of starburst in fiber.



## 3D archr (May 17, 2014)

How do you get rid of starburst in fiber see it in the red, green, and yellow? Trying to set a sight for my wife she can’t see blue at all I have tried everything that I know to do but she still see the three dots in fiber added light and it is worcse take light away and put a tape on fiber and she still see’s three dots any sagesstions would be help full.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Does she wear glasses to shoot?


----------



## 3D archr (May 17, 2014)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> Does she wear glasses to shoot?


She is using contacts to shoot. She does were glasses but they are bifocals and she has troubles shooting with them.


----------



## Bryan.d (Jan 3, 2015)

Try a verifier. I battle with a similar issue except i see 2 scopes pictures. I have an astigmatism and have been told there is not much you can do. I’m not sure if there is any validity to that. I shoot with single vision glasses and a verifier in the peep. It helps but still trying to find a permanent solution (lasik maybe). Keep us posted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jigger-74 (Feb 4, 2018)

Did you try to darken up the housing I have the same problem but if I darken the housing using black electric tape the pins are not as bright therefore eliminate the star burst


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep, just enough light to see the pin. The brighter the pin, the more halo. That's how it works for me .


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

Have you tried a smaller aperture in the peep? I struggled with triple vision and halos with red for years, but tried a smaller aperture and most of my problems went away. I don’t know if it works for everyone, but for me it was night and day difference.


----------



## FingershooterTX (Sep 28, 2008)

I put black athletic tape around the housing thus eliminating any light on the fibers.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

There are a few things you can try.
- different color fiber
- not so bright pin and might even try bigger fiber but not brighter
- smaller aperture
- verifier in the peep

When I had my first blurred pin I replaced all the fiber with green. That was good for a few of years. Then I went to a smaller aperture. Then I had to use a verifier for my hunting bow. 
Then I went to a smaller aperture without a verifier on my hunting bow. For 3D I went to a blue fiber with a blacked out scope and fiber tube with a light so I can use just enough light to shoot but not enough to sprakle the pin. Then I had to go to a bigger aperture because of crummy eye sight. Now after cataract surgery I'm back to using a small aperture opening.

On my hunting bow I use a 1/8" peep or smaller and the .019 pins dimmed now are fine for big game in lower light conditions. 

For the last 10+ years it seems I make some kind of sight picture adjustments each year so I can see well enough to shoot X's. However, Tuesday night something was bad wrong and I often couldn't see my dot or the target clearly and sometimes not at all. I'm hopeful it was because of eye strain, dry eyes and dust from working outside all day. Hopefully, tonight will be back to normal otherwise I'm not optimistic it's going to end well.


----------



## freebird052802 (Jan 16, 2005)

I recently had to start using a verifier in my peep because of the same issue.
Worked great for me....


----------



## Buckshot1822 (Aug 7, 2017)

Get a verifier. I just started wearing contacts for distance vision about 2 months ago. I couldn't distinguish pins from one another after 30 yards, they all blended together. I put a verifier peep in my bow and it cleaned the pins up substantially. I would almost guarantee it would fix her problem.


----------



## BruceZ (Jan 4, 2007)

extend the sight out as far as you can


----------



## Laars (Apr 26, 2015)

I've been using the HHA light that has a dim adjustment on it. I can turn that up or down to minimize the star brust. It was worse before the clarifier was added to my peep.


----------



## Tallybowman (Dec 2, 2008)

If you use a verifier can you still see the target clearly?


----------



## BruceZ (Jan 4, 2007)

Tallybowman said:


> If you use a verifier can you still see the target clearly?


that's the problem I had, the pin was perfect but then the target got a little fuzzy even with the weakest verifier. I gave up on it, the target has to be the clearest.


----------



## Buckshot1822 (Aug 7, 2017)

Tallybowman said:


> If you use a verifier can you still see the target clearly?


It probably varies, but for me I can still see the target clearly. The verifier just cleaned my pins up a lot. The pins are still a hair fuzzy, but way better than they were.


----------



## freebird052802 (Jan 16, 2005)

If your pins clear up using a verifier but the target is blury then your verifier is too strong.


----------

